# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Ilir Shaqiri

## shigjeta

*Ushtar Kavaja*

Heej bubullime tek shkembi i Kavajes
Jo, jo, ai vinte qe andej qe te pres 
Bubullimat e Kosoves...

Asnjehere su ngop, su ngop toka me diell
Kurre nuk u kenaq zogu me qiell
Vjen nga Londra mjegull, vjen e boren shkrin
Thone eshte Is, thone eshte Buletin

Ma kane mbjellur shekujt, tre mije vjet lirine
Qe tluftoj per Shqiperine
Pritem toke e Arbrit, pritem se po vij
Pa Kosove, jo nuk ka Shqiperi 
Ju ngjatjeta vellezer, djemte e Dardanise 
Jam ushtar Kavaja, balli i trimerise 
Vellai i Adem Jasharit, nipi i Skenderbeut
Neve do tia qepim, vete harten atdheut

Pyeta fushen, detin dhe shkembin e Vajes
Ku eshte lapidari i Indrit Carres
Fusha mtha te ngjitem majes se Pashtrikut
Tjetri mtha, buze Adriatikut
Gjithmone njesoj dhemb, dhemb cdo gisht i dores
Njesoj edhe flatrat e shqiponjes
Nje lule Kosove ne balle trimerie
Nje flamur i kuq ne ball Shqiperie



*Drit qiriri i Naimit*

Ngrihu nkamb oh Mic Sokoli
Shih si ngjitet djaleria
Udhe e gjate andej ngah dielli
Eshte e jona Shqiperia

Ndal Sokol, po te therrasin malet
Ktheju Sharit fluturim
Nje Prishtine e nje Tetove
Shqiperia don bashkim
Nje Prishtine e nje Tirane
Shqiperia don bashkim

Besa jone e tremb dhe naten
Vdekjen ndjell npalc te armikut
Prin sokoli, oj Mic Sokoli
Drit qiriri i Naimit
Prin sokoli, oj Mic Sokoli
Naim bega oj lulja e trimit

Do te haproj udhes sime
Sikur Gjergji hyp nkale
Fushe Kosoves mia kan me hile
Dora ime nuk e fal

Kenget e albumit *Kujdes lirine* mund t'i degjoni 
ketu

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Kam nja dy jave qe nuk me dilet nga shtepia pa degjuar kengen per " Ushtar Kavajen " .

----------


## StterollA

*Biografi*


Ilir Shaqiri u lind në Burojë të Drenicës me 06.12.1960. 
Mësimet fillore i ka bërë në Turiqec, ato të mesmet për farmaci në Prizren, të lartat në gjuhë dhe letërsi shqipe në Prizren e Prishtinë. Në vitin 1978 del për herë të parë para publikut në Shtëpinë e kulturës në Prizren.  Në vitin 1983 në festivalin "Rapsodet Këndojnë" në Drenicë merr çmimin e parë nga juria profesionale. 
Në vitin 1984 me Shoqërin Kulturore "Akumulatori" të Mitrovicës në festivalin e Kaqanikut vlerësohët si interpretues i shkëlqyeshëm dhe vokal me ardhmëri të sigurt. 
Me 1985 së bashku me heroin e sotshëm të kombit shqiptarë Hamëz Jashari ka formuar ansamblin folklorik "Drenica", dhe të njëjtin ansambël e kanë udhëhequr deri me 1990. 
Me 1985 në festivalin "Theranda 85" vlersohët për interpretim. 
Në vitin 1988 boton albumin e parë "D'jem petrita ka rrit Drenica". 
Në vitin 1989 "Luma e kuqe ka lidh besë". 
Në vitin 1989 "Falë te qoftë gjaku Kosovë". 
Në vitin 1990 "Fjalët e Qiririt" dhe videoprojektin e parë në botën e kulturës shqiptare "Plisat udhëtojnë kah dielli". 
Në vitin 1991 ka mbaruar dy kurse për solokëndim në Tiranë. 
Në vitin 1991 doli me albumin "Këngë e rrallë" dhe video projektin "kthehu" të gjiruar nga RTSH-Tiranë. 
Në vitin 1992 doli me albumin "Këtu kam folenë" dhe ka marr çmimin e parë të publikut në festivalin "Festarb" 1992 në Shkup, festivali i parë ku bashkoi të gjithë krijuesit shqiptarë. 
Me 1993 doli me albumin "Liri", dhe videoprojektin "Zëri i atdheut". 
Mori pjesë në festivalin e këngës në RTSH me këngën e Naim Gjoshit Udhët e mia. 
Me 1994 botoi albumin "Tingujt e Zjarrt" dhe pjesëmarrje në festivalin e këngës në RTSH me këngëm e Naim Gjoshit Jam Evropë. 
Me 1994 ka marr pjesë në festivalin ndërkombëtar "Folkmoot USA" 1994 në Karolinen Veriore dhe është nderuar me një qmim special. 
Në vitin 1995 në festivalin "Kënga Shqiptare" në Prishtinë merr dy qmimet e para atë të jurisë dhe të publikut. 
Me 1997 realizoi filmin televiziv "A.D-Vite të rëndësishme" me regjizorin Is Qosja. 
Me 1998 botoi albumin "Këtu Shkëlqen Plisi", dhe mbajti 68 koncerte në përkrahje të UÇK-së nëpër Evropë: Gjermani, Zvicërr, Belgjikë, Angli, Itali, Norvegji, Suedi, Austri, Holandë dhe Shqipëri. 
Me 6 mars 1999 merr pjesë në përvjetorin e parë të rënies së Komandantit legjendar Adem Jashari në Prekaz, gjat luftës. 
Me 1999 boton "Çlirimtari". 
Me 2000 boton "Garda e Kosovës". 
Me 2001 boton "Këngët e Përndritjës". 
Me 2002 boton "Bota e Rinisë" Ilir Shaqiri është autor i përmbi 400 këngëve të lehta, popullore dhe folklorike.  Ai ka marr pjesë në më shumë se 1000 koncerte dhe përmbi 900 prej tyre janë humanitare. Nga viti 1988 është këngëtari më i kërkuar në të gjitha radiot shqiptare kudo ku jetojnë shqiptarët. Këngët e tij janë prezantuar në shumë radio dhe TV të botës. 
Ai jeton dhe punon në Prishtinë në studion e tijë "Iliria". 
Në koncertin ndërkombëtar të Brukselit 1999 ai është cilsuar dhe vlerësuar si këngëtari "EMBLEMATIK I BALLKANIT". 



_[size=0.65]Shenim: Materialet jane te marrura nga faqa e Ilir Shaqirit. Per me shume klikoni ketu[/size]_

----------


## StterollA

Albumet e tij:



1988	Djem petrita ka rritë Drenica
1989	Ilir Shaqiri
1990	Falë t'qoftë gjaku Kosovë
1990	Fjalët e qiririt
1990	Këngë e rrallë
1993	Këtu kam folenë
1994	Jam këtu
1995	T'a shoh blerimin me sy
1996	Tinguj të zjarrtë
1997	Liri
1998	Ringjallje
1998	Kushtrimi i Drenicës
1999	Jem Kosova jem Shqiperia
1999	Çlirimtari (Thirrja e shqirtërave?)
2000	Garda e Kosovës
2001	Këngët e përndritjes
2002	Bota e rinisë
2002	Lugina e dashurisë

----------


## StterollA

*Princesha e Dukagjinit*

Më bëjnë sytë a jam në ëndërr? 
N'mes Prishtinës val' e Drinit
Si një fllad që zbret prej bjeshke
Është një gocë prej Dukagjinit.
Kur më vjen përmes qytetit
Sjell blerimin lule n'maj 
Baltë e pluhur do të bëhem
Po s'u bëra mik i saj.

Rreze dielli e Dukagjinit 
që më ngroh ,më nxen panda,
herë pranverë në mes të dimrit 
herë je lumë n'Sahara. 

Ref:
Moj princesh' e Dukagjinit 
Kur të pres ty netëve të vona 
Ma sjell Drinin n'mes t'Prishtinës
Aty mbyten puthjet tona, 
Moj princesh' e Dukagjinit
Kur ta mbledh flokun në dorë
Shtatë ujvara bulbërohen 
I shkrijnë majat me dëborë.

----------


## StterollA

*Zinxhiri i dashurisë.* 

Mike moj mike me flori në grykë
Vetëm je a vet' e dytë
Flokargjendta sylaroshe 
Si s'të mora moj për nuse.

Erdhe moj erdhe me flori në grykë
Na bashkoi kujtimi ynë 
Ty të sjell në krahët e mi
Ky zinxhir që mban shkronjën që do ti.

Ref:
Ky zinxhir' i hollë larë me flori 
A s'ma thua një fjalë si në vajzëri
Ky zinxhir' i hollë larë me sërma 
A s'ma thua një fjalë, falma një shaka.

----------


## StterollA

*Dashuria qiellin ka çati* 

Një natë vonë më fole më pyete si fëmijë
Vallë dashuri' a dielli ka më shumë ngrohtësi?
Kot prisje përgjegje më shikoje në sy
Se qielli i kësaj nate sonte ishe ti. 
Sa herë këtu të kam pritur 
Te kjo streh' e vjetër lageshim të dy 
Agun e mëngjesit sa herë prisnim ngjitur 
Vetëm dashuria qiellin ka cati .

Një natë vonë të fola të pyeta si fëmijë 
Vallë, syri yt a qielli ka më kaltërsi?
Dhe sprisja përgjigje të shikoja në sy
Se yjet e kësaj nate ishim unë e ti. 
Sa herë e sa herë këtu të kam pritur 
Te kjo strehë e vjetër lageshim të dy 
Agun e mëngjesit sa herë prisnim ngjitur 
Vetëm dashuria qiellin ka cati .

Ref:
Prapë po të pres tek vendi që ne e dimë 
E ndoshta shi sonte këtu nuk do na bjerë
Nëse s'do të vish, do të gjej në ëndërr
Do t'lagem e t'lagem ,t'lahem n'lot i tërë.

----------


## StterollA

*Katër stinët e dashurisë*

Se mbajë n'mend si shkoi Pranvera 
Si më ike edhe ti
Zogjtë sërish i solli era 
Streha zu e pikon shi.
Ditët ikin ndërrohet stina 
Ndërrojmë dhe ne por jo kujtimi 
Në një kopsht me trëndelina 
Midis vere resh trishtimi.

Rrushi nxin tutje në vreshta 
Kokërrzohet loti gurrë 
Shtrat me gjethe bëri vjeshta 
Pritjen time si dikur.
Zuri dimri borë e trashë 
Vello e bardhë e nusërisë 
Se si ikën nuk i pashë 
Katër stinët e dashurisë

Në fund të botës a në skaj 
Ku ke humb, o shpirt pa faj ?
Nuk të gjej as nuk më gjen 
Malli ytë të qet s'më len. 
As një letër e asnjë fjalë 
Dashuri që djeg si zjarr, 

Se si ikën nuk i pashë 
Katër stinët e dashurisë

----------


## StterollA

*Lugina e dashurisë* 

Del një hënë në cep t'Gërmisë 
E mbyt rrezen në mes t'luginës 
E nriqon një rrugë të dashurisë 
që nis befas në muzg të Prishtinës

Rëndim natën përqafuar 
Rrezja e hënës edhe unë 
Brenda meje ngroh e shkrinë
Brenda teje gaz pa fund .

Nëpër lisa gjen dy shkronja 
Gjen dy emra zemërshkruar
Ditët ikin e stinët ndërrohen 
Por kujtimi për ta këtu rri zgjuar
Rëndim natën përqafuar 
Rrezja e hënës edhe unë 
Brenda meje ngroh e shkrin
Brenda teje gaz pa fund.

Vesa e mëngjesit ta lag cepallën 
Flokun e zi ta qëndis 
Ëndrrat digjen e zemrat kallen 
Në luginën e dashurisë.

----------


## StterollA

*Drenicakja*

Rrugët nisin rrugët cojnë 
Rrugë pa fund e pa mbarim
Një më kthen deri tek ti 
Drenicakja e shpirtit tim.

Bota ka këngët e veta
Ku vlon etshtëm dashuria, 
Por unë vdes për syrin tënd 
Moj lirikë e këngëve t'mia 

Ti që rrezën ja fal diellit 
Kur më merr në përqafim 
Ti qe dritë mi fale syrit 
Drenicakja e shpirtit tim

Moj Drenushë, moj Drenicake 
Që ma ndeze zemrën flakë
Dielli tha kur të pa 
Hijeshi bota pa ty nuk ka 
Moj Drenushë moj Drenicake 
Që ma ndeze zemrën flakë
Buzëqershi moj syqiellore 
Në ty shkrihen yjet prore 
Bukuri moj engjellore.

----------


## StterollA

*Thuaj yjet sjanë zjarr*


 Moj bjondinë
rreze, yll e dritë
nbuzët tua 
paskan rënë qershitë.



  Ska mesnatë 
që smë prishet gjumi,
nëpër ëndrra 
veç ty po tpërkundi.



 Nsytë e tu 
paska zbritur qielli,
nflokun tënd të artë
po prarohet dielli.



  Mos mi prish
ëndrrat e mia
mos ndëgjo botën
le tflasë dashuria.



 Npafundsi 
retë e shkumës treten (???)
shtat ylber 
Pi ujë e sma shuajn etjen.


   Thuaj yjet sjanë zjarr
thuaj bota u shua,
thuaj jeta është varr
por mos thuaj se stë dua.



 Ska mesnatë 
që smë prishet gjumi,
nëpër ëndrra 
veç ty po tpërkundi.


   Thuaj yjet sjanë zjarr
thuaj bota u shua,
thuaj jeta është varr
por mos thuaj se stë dua.



 Mos mi prish
ëndrrat e mia
mos ndëgjo botën
le tflasë dashuria.



  Ska mesnatë 
që smë prishet gjumi,
nëpër ëndrra 
veç ty po tpërkundi.



 Thuaj yjet sjanë zjarr
thuaj bota u shua,
thuaj jeta është varr
por mos thuaj se stë dua.



  Mos mi prish
ëndrrat e mia
mos ndëgjo botën
le tflasë dashuria.



 Thuaj yjet sjanë zjarr
thuaj bota u shua,
thuaj jeta është varr
por mos thuaj se stë dua.



  Thuaj yjet sjanë zjarr
thuaj bota u shua,
thuaj jeta është varr
por mos thuaj se stë dua.



 Moj bjondinë
rreze, yll e dritë,
nbuzët tua 
paskan rënë qershitë.



  Thuaj yjet sjanë zjarr
thuaj bota u shua,
thuaj jeta është varr
por mos thuaj se stë dua.



 Nsytë e tu 
paska zbritur qielli,
nflokun tënd të artë
po prarohet dielli.



  Thuaj yjet sjanë zjarr
thuaj bota u shua,
thuaj jeta është varr
por mos thuaj se stë dua.  



 Npafundsi 
retë e shkumës treten (???)
shtat ylber 
Pi ujë e sma shuajn etjen.

----------


## StterollA

*S'mi merr gjumi amanetet*

Shqiptaria quhet trolli
qe nuk vdes nen zinxhir tanku.
Shqiptaria quhet deti
jo me uje, por me vale gjaku.
Shqiptaria quhet zemra
qe nuk tutet para krajlit.
Shqiptaria e ka cerdhen
ne cdo zemer te shqiptarit.

Nuk flen shpata e Skenderit,
nuk flen syri i shqiptarit,
s'mi merr gjumi amanetet
ne asnje zemer t'kosovarit.
Se atehere na e qartin kullen
hasmi trojeve i ban dam,
ba me flejte, atehere nanlokja
s'do te na e beje qumeshtim hallall.

Shqiptaria quhet fjala
qe ngre zemrat ne kushtrim.
Shqiptaria quhet feja
qe beson ne Shqiperine.
Shqiptaria quhet flaka
qe do te djege roberine e gjate.
Shqiptaria quhet pushka
qe Kosova ne dore ka mbajte.

Nuk flen shpata.......

----------


## Nuh Musa

Ndegjoni 

LULJA E KOSHARES (Kushtuar tetovarit Mujdin Aliu)

ISMET JASHARI - KUMANOVA

----------


## dodoni

ketu  mund të dëgjoni super hitin "Engjujt arbëror"

*Engjujt Arbëror*

U nisa fushës dhe malit ta vras vdekjen 
barot dhe hekur më ranë në kraharor
dhe këmbë e dorë e patën së fundi herë pikëpjekjen 
atje mbi majat me dëborë 

Dhe   s"prita të ec  lirshëm atdheut flori 
në këmbë  të  hapëroj udhës së gjatë 
andej kah u nisën stërgjyshërit e mi 
dhe rëntë çdo ditë e natë
e rëntë për ditë e për natë 

Ktheje kokën vëlla në strehën time qiell 
në trupin tim lexova këtu nis liria 
Mos qoftë atdheu i ngrohtë si diell 
s'kanë pse i duhen gjymtyrët e mia 

Njëra dorë më ngeli pendën ta shtrëngoj 
e t'iu thurr lavdi dëshmorëve 
trimave që ranë 
në tela të kitarës kënga të jehoj 
për engjujt arbëror 
shpirtin vigan 

Falma një buzëqeshje se ta vrava vdekjen 
ma përkund lirinë shekujve në përjetësi 
kur prisnin rrufetë përmbi supet tona 
mos të isha unë do të ishe ti 

Ktheje kokën vëlla në strehën time qiell 
në trupin tim lexova këtu nis liria
Mos qoftë atdheu i ngrohtë si diell 
s"kanë pse i duhen gjymtyrët e mia

----------


## Davius

*JA VLERSIMET E TETJERVE PER ILIRIN*  

*Rexhep Munishi*  
etnomuzikolog: Ilir Shaqiri ka stil të mvetësishëm prej artisti. (2000) 

*Bahtir Sheholli*  
etnomuzikolog: Iliri hapi një pus të ri krijimtarie,por asnjëher nuk pështyu në te vjetrin. (1995) 

*Rexhep Qosja*  
nderi i kombit: Kënga e tijë then mure. (1994) 

*Naim Gjoshi*  
kompozitor: Në zërin e tijë është mbledhur e tërë drama kosovare, këngët e mia do të ishin ndryshe pa zërin e tijë. (1998) 

*Ali Lleshi*  
publicist: Pushka e tij ka të shtime të madhe dhe shënjestër të kalkulauar. (1994) 

*Mehmet Kajtazi*  
shkrimtar: Kur këndon Iliri ma zgjon Ilirinë. (1997) 

*Nafije Grainca*  
publiciste: Ai është ringjallje e ndjenjave kombëtare. (1997) 

Gjeneral Kudusi Lame: Në luftën e Kosovës luftuam me pushkë e topa ndërsa Iliri ka luftuar me raketa. (2002) 

*Isa Qosja*  
regjizor: Të tjerve ua kisha ndaluar ti këndojnë atdheut. (1998) 

*Minire Fetahu*  
gazetare e kulturës: Emri i tij është sinonim i këngës së bukur shqiptare. (1996) 

*Sami Piraj*  
gazetar kulture: Ai din më së miri ta jetsojë këngën epike,ashtu si i ka hije asajë. (1993) 

*Agim Vinca*  
shkrimtar: Iliri i artikuloi më së miri kërkesat e shqiptarëve të Kosovës përmes artit të këngës. (1994) 

*Xhevdet Gashi*  
kompozitor: Iliri krijon muzikë tepër etnike dhe mua më jep mundësi të mëdha për orkestrim dinjitoz. (2002) 

*Abdullah Zymberi*  
Dr. i gjuhës shqipe: Në këngët e tijë fusha është më e gjelbruar,mali është më i lartë,atdheu më i dashur. (1995) 

*Vaqe Zela*  
A artiste e popullit: Me zërin e tijë Kosovën e ndjejë më afër. (1992) 

*Fatmir Limaj:* 
Këngët e tijë ishin logjistikë për UCK-në. (2000) 

*Nexhmije Pagarusha:*  
Ai futi fjalën intelektuale në këngë. (1996) 

*John Arcadius*  
Artist belg: Ilir Shaqiri është emblematiku i muzikës shqiptare në Europë. (1999) 

*Aurela Gaqe*  
këngëtare: Ilir Shaqiri i është përkushtuar me serjozitet e përgjegjsi këngës së bukur shqiptare. (1997)

----------


## Nico11

Ne nje emision angles i udhehequr nga ALI G cdo here e leshojn nje cope te kenges se tij.

----------


## acid

Pershendetje!
Nese dikush nga ju e ka apo din se ku mund ta gjeje nje kenge nga Ilir Shaqiri.
Titullin e kenges nuk e di,por di se kenga i kushtohet Jusuf Gervalles....
ju lus shume qe te me ndihmoi dikush nga forumi

kela02@gmail.com

----------


## Jimy

> Pershendetje!
> Nese dikush nga ju e ka apo din se ku mund ta gjeje nje kenge nga Ilir Shaqiri.
> Titullin e kenges nuk e di,por di se kenga i kushtohet Jusuf Gervalles....
> ju lus shume qe te me ndihmoi dikush nga forumi
> 
> kela02@gmail.com


http://muzika.albasoul.com/artists.php? mere plako bo qejf, per ty paska qene kjo jete.

LA VIE LA VRAI

----------


## Jimy

> Pershendetje!
> Nese dikush nga ju e ka apo din se ku mund ta gjeje nje kenge nga Ilir Shaqiri.
> Titullin e kenges nuk e di,por di se kenga i kushtohet Jusuf Gervalles....
> ju lus shume qe te me ndihmoi dikush nga forumi
> 
> kela02@gmail.com


http://muzika.albasoul.com/artist.php?id=515 ( kliko ketu ke albumin e tij)

LA VIE LA VRAI

----------


## acid

Po mire po si titullohet kenga se une nuk po e gjej dot :buzeqeshje: 

njekohesisht ju falenderoi per perpjekjet

----------

